# New Girl & Metformin question.



## sassica27 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi my name is Sassica and i am 27 years old, been ttc for 3 years and 5 months. I am overweight i weigh 21 stone at the moment but used to weigh 25 stone so have lost 4 stone in the last year.
I am on Metformin and have been for  the last 4 months but my cycles still seem to be all over the place.
is there anyone on Met who is overweight and has got regular cycles? or got pregnant?

any advice would be great.

Sassica.


----------



## sassica27 (Jan 3, 2006)

forgot to say i also have pcos

Sassica


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

HI Sassica, 

I'm in a different situation to you so cant answer any of your specific questions but I wanted to say welcome to FF and I hope you find the site useful. 

Tracy xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi sassica and welcome  .I'm also in a different situation but I'm sure someone will be able to help.  Well done on losing the 4st, that must have been hard. Anyway just wanted to come say "hi". Good luck and keep us informed of your progress.Mel***


----------



## lisahunter (Nov 13, 2005)

hi sasscia

i also have pcos and am slightly overweight.  i am also taking metformin.  the way metformin works is it keeps blood sugar under control and regulates insulin within the body.  its believed that pcos and high insulin levels go hand in hand.  for the metformin to work properly you have to be taking it for at least 6 months.  so don't be too despondent that its not working give it time.  the other thing you could do is go to your gp and ask about xenical.  i jog 3 nites a week, do 2 hours of kickboxing and walk the dog everyday.  ive always done a lot of excersise but unfortunatley with pcos its sooooo difficult to lose weight because we have higher levels of testosterone and therefore if we do a lot of excersise it goes to muscle rather than help us lose weight.  because of all my weight concerns my gp suggested xenical a slimming tablet.  although i was quite reluctant at first ( and a bit embarassed) i went for it and so far so good.  you have to stick rigidly to a low fat diet but if your like me im so desperate to have successful icsi i dontmind.

good luck sasscia, i know how hard it is.  but it will be worth it.

lisa.x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sasscia just wanted to welcome you to FF

I hope u can find the advice and support u need

Kate


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Sasscia,

Firstly welcome to ff, it really is the most fantastic place and is so much help!! I'm sure you too will become addicted as have so many others   me included!!

I too am a fellow pcos sufferer, i am 5ft 4 and i weigh 15.8, which makes me about 6 stone overweight......  I also take metformin i have to take 1500mg per day.

The fact that your cycles are all over the place is far from uncommon, this can be caused by pcos& being over weight. There is nothing to say that if you did not have pcos, you could still have a very irregular cycle. They do say that when you have fertility problems, losing weight can help so much. Even larger women without having fertility treatment can find that there cycles are all over the place because they are carrying too much weight. My mum for example, spent quite sometime, 5 stone over her ideal weight. She had an 18 month stretch where she never had a single period. She decided that she would shed the weight which she managed to do on slimfast. When she was a stone away from her target weight her periods returned and she now has regular cycles. She never misses.

I know myself it is so very hard to shed the pounds and i myself have just started slimfast, i am really definite this time round.

My advise to you would be carry on with the metformin, start a new eating plan, take up some exercises, and try not too dwell on the past. And also try to think that each pound you lose, you could be closer to that dream baby, and the return of your regular cycles. Of course you maybe someone who won't have regular cycles, like myself, even before my weight gain i didn't. But at least if you can maintain a healthy weight and bmi that can be ruled out!

Email me any time for a chat or support, 
Wishing you a Happy new year and hope all your dreams come true!!

Lots of love and support Donna xx xx xx


----------



## lisahunter (Nov 13, 2005)

just a wee querie.  

have any of you that are on metformin had really upset stomach.  ive had such a dodgy stomach since ive been taking them and sometimes i have absolutely no appetite.  was just wondering if any of you have experienced this?  

thanks 
lisa.x


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi sasscia

First Welcome to FF  

I am 27 and also have PCOS. I am 5ft 1in and I have no idea what I weigh at the moment but I know that the last time I was weighed at the hospital I was 17 stone. I have gone from wearing a size 28 dress to a loose size 22 .  I am also taking the Metformin and I believe that is what has helped me to lose so much weight.  I have to admit that I do do much exercises and I have decided to tackle this by getting myself an excessive bike at the end of the month as I know it will help .

My cycles are still all over the place too hun.  I have been on the Met since 10th Sept 04 and my first cycle after that was on the 16th Dec 04  .  Before that it was in the April of that year.  My last cycle was 64 day's and I really thought I was pg, but sadly no  .

I would agree with all of the other ladies and say "stick with it hun".  It has done me the power of good.  It just takes a little time to sort out your hormones.  What were your levels like?  My testosterone was really high and that is why I think it took my so long to have a period.

Wishing you all the best, love Chazz

Lisa

Hello Babe  Welcome to FF

Ah you have the Met   as we have come to know it ( There is a PCOS thread on here too).  We always make sure that we have our Met on a full tummy.  I go the Met   for about 2 months before It settled down.

If you need anything else, please ask

Love Chazz


----------



## lisahunter (Nov 13, 2005)

thanks chazz, 

thank god this is common.  had a terrible weekend with such an upset tummy.  will take the tablets on a full stomach now.  when did you start to notice a decrease in your weight when you were taking metformin?

thanks 
lisa.x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi lisa

firstly-welcome to ff

I too have pcos and take metformin for my pcos but also to help my weight as my bmi was 36 and needs to be under 30 for tx(you can do your bmi on the home page if you want to know it!)

i take 1500mg of metformin a day and suffer badly with my tummyyou do have to stick with it for a while hun as i know for me i get bad tummy for first few weeks of taking it and then it calms down but does come back now and again- i have to say i do get a bit naughty at times and stop taking it but for me it fdoes make a big differance as when i frist went on it in feb 04 i lost 2stone within a few months and this time since i have been back on it full time(no forgetting at all) i have lost just over a stone in 4weeks! 

i also have found with the metformin i do loose my appitite so dont worry to much-eat when you want , also i found the best thing to do it take the metformin with meals but also i suffered badly at first with heartburn so if you too have this prob make sure your last tablet is not to late at night.

I do know of someone who went on metformin alone for her pcos and fell preg in the first month(not sure if she lost weight while on it or if she needed too)

i do know that in april 04 when i was loosing weight quickly with the metformin it was the only month i have ovulation confirmed(i never ovualted on clomid or while on puregon jabs)

Hope this will help you

good luck

Hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Lisa 

I noticed mine after about 2 months. My size 28 were statring to fall down  , and I couldn't understand why . My m-i-l has lost loads of weight also, but she is a diabetic. She won't believe me when I tell her that she is looking slimmer bu the week  . But too be honest even though I had noticed it slightly myself, It took buying a size 26 and having it fall down in the dressing room to make me notices it more.

Love Charlotte


----------

